# Xtracycle or Rack on A Bridgestone ?



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

I have come across a Bridgestone MB-S. Apparently it isn't a very widely known model, 
I think it was release in the winter of 95, interestingly it does have Ishiwata CroMo tubing which I am big fan of.
I have 3 San Rensho's with Ishiwata, that was one of the reasons I was interested in the frame I do like lugs, and I do like vintage Japanese tubing.

Anyway , I have already bastardised it, I managed to find an older Marzocchi Z2, Race Face, Mostly Paul's, and more, 
these are parts I have a high regard for, and since I am building this up for pure riding pleasure, and I like the aesthetics of this frame.
I have probably hurt the collectibil factor of it - if there ever was one, I know that most Bridgestone fans aren't so keen on suspension, but the MB-S was designed for a fork, Ok, enough defending my build..

I had it repainted here are the before

















and after pics -( work in progress).

































I am considering Xtracycle or putting a rack on the back, anyone recommend either or ?

Thanks

Marc


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Xtracycles are great. Haven't owned one but a friend did, he liked it and I like it too.

As far as this being a lesser known model, it's a MB-What? Seriously, what is the S meant for?

Penguin


----------



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

*re: "MB-S" - for suspension*

"S" presumably stands for "suspension". This was actually a model sold in very small numbers, during the winter of 1993. 
The lug work, and the tubing make it a quality frame, right up there with MB-1, IMO. 
The original fork is long gone, probably a Judy or a Manitou. 
So if your going to put a fork on a MB, this is an appropriate frame to do so. 
Again the Ishiwata tubing is fantastic, on par with Ritchey, maybe even better, of course I am biased, 
as I have a thing for Ishiwata , this is My 3Rensho in London:










Looking for a lugged frame (a Bontrager , or a Bridgestone) When I found out the Bridgestone had put out a few frames with this tubing, 
I have been actively seeking them for over a year.

Anyways, I am building this up as a true rider, and was looking into rear racks, looking for feedback on xtracycles, I will put up pictures of the final build
in a couple of weeks. I am also curious about Hippie Suspension in ID, for my Marzocchi overhaul, as I scored a 1" Z2, and want to powder coat and overhaul.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*i dream of one of those with a DA 10 pitch grouppo*



mrisney said:


> "S" presumably stands for "suspension". This was actually a model sold in very small numbers, during the winter of 1993.
> The lug work, and the tubing make it a quality frame, right up there with MB-1, IMO.
> The original fork is long gone, probably a Judy or a Manitou.
> So if your going to put a fork on a MB, this is an appropriate frame to do so.
> ...


very nice san rensho, what size

(bonus, find the first xtracycle catalog, the one held together with the sport utility rubber band, flip to the back.viola! thats my ugly mug staring back at you)


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I like the repaint you had done :thumbsup: Where did you get the decals and who did it?


----------



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

*paint by Spectrum Powderworks - CO*

With clear coat, they hand painted the logo's on. Very happy with their work. I would highly recommend.

I found the frame, loved the lugs, and the tubing, but went in my own direction with the color. Really fast turnaround too. I think I am going to have the Marzocchi fork painted flat black or match the color, which is an antique green - not Bianchi - but a unique color that I was drawn to, again - from a purist perspective, I have probably gone out of bounds on what makes a MB collectible, but then again, with a fork, this frame was probably out of the realm of Grant's design philosophy -and thus from a purist's perspective, not as desirable as a X-0 or an MB-1 or an MB-zip

I intend this to be a bike for hauling groceries in the NE of Portland, as well as keeping up on single track in the hills, and being able to ride in the great hills of Scotland (I live in the UK, and Oregon). My first choice was a Bontrager Race Lite, but with a bike like that I wouldn't have the heart to put a Xtracycle or alter it from its original form. I don't have as much guilt, changing the color, fitting an Xtracycle on this one, I think the Bridgestone's are like the old VW Beetles, you could do so much customizations with it, but at its basic core, it possess timeless excellent design.

You tell me though, have I wrecked an interesting model's significance or stayed true to the Bridgestone's multipurpose spirit?

Can't wait to put the finished pics up


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

mrisney said:


> "S" presumably stands for "suspension". This was actually a model sold in very small numbers, during the winter of 1993.
> The lug work, and the tubing make it a quality frame, right up there with MB-1, IMO.
> The original fork is long gone, probably a Judy or a Manitou.


Actually it came with a specialized air oil future shock. I used to have one of these.


----------



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

*Restoration done, no XTRACycle this time, mebee next*


































Ritchey OCR, Ringle, XTR FD,RD,Mallets, 
Thomson Elite, Paul Moto Lites, Paul Levers
Surly Torsion - sweet bar, Oury's of course

Marzocchi 1" NOS suspension fork, decals are silly

Sweet ride


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mrisney said:


> Ritchey OCR, Ringle, XTR FD,RD,Mallets,
> Thomson Elite, Paul Moto Lites, Paul Levers
> Surly Torsion - sweet bar, Oury's of course
> 
> ...


very cool. nice work. and Im not just being nice.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Very nice work. And yes, I do think you have "...stayed true" true to Bridgestone's multipurpose spirit. Of course, I am biased on the matter, and like to think of the MB-S as Grant's test run for the '94 MB-2. Here's mine...and yikes, it even came with rapidfires!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Really sharp bike! Really nice build! 

Really ugly seat!

Sorry man, had to say it!

PS: I'm an original BOB member!


----------



## gis_instructor (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought an MB-S new and swap the part to a friend for parts for another frame. I am rebuilding it and was wondering where you found a suspension fork with a 1" steerer?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm...Since Bridgestone pulled the plug on Bridgestone USA in 1994, this 1995 model may have been designed in Japan which is why it's not known here in the U.S. Either that or this was a leftover that was dumped in the firesale.

I don't think you bastardized it at all. It looks great. Looks like a nice ride.

Too bad Ahearne won't build you a rack. Maybe if you befriended him. He makes nice grocery racks only in conjunction with his own bikes.

gis_instructor: you can find them on ebay and local CL. Not that rare.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gis_instructor said:


> I bought an MB-S new and swap the part to a friend for parts for another frame. I am rebuilding it and was wondering where you found a suspension fork with a 1" steerer?


eBay.


----------

